# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Halloween Fun *Add ur Caption*

## Annette Siegel



----------

gbarnett

----------


## Paul Busman

"I wonder where I could get some bone for a new nut..."

----------

Astro, 

gbarnett

----------


## OldSausage

I've wracked my skull, but I can't think of anything humerus.

----------

Astro, 

Austin Bob, 

Bertram Henze, 

Cecily_Mandoliner, 

gbarnett, 

John Kelly, 

Michael Bridges

----------


## Astro

That guy was at my last jam !

I really need to find a younger group.

----------

Cecily_Mandoliner, 

citeog, 

gbarnett

----------


## Austin Bob

For my next tune, I'm going to play "Wayfaring Stranger"

----------


## Jim Garber

"For my next tune, Boneypart's Retreat..."

----------

Cecily_Mandoliner, 

gbarnett, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## F-2 Dave

"I honestly can't tell that tone guard does a darned thing."

----------


## Bill Snyder

Ya'll can keep the fancy f-styles. I have always preferred the bare bones models myself.

----------


## Marvino

" Does my butt make my mandolin look big? come on be honest "

----------


## Ellen T

"I don't need no freakin' overpriced picks anymore!"

----------


## F-2 Dave

Is this thing starting to open up, or is it just me?

----------

gbarnett

----------


## SGraham

Mandolin speaking: "Alas, poor Crookedbridge! I knew him, Loyd; a fellow of infinite mandolin picks, of most excellent right hand technique; he hath borne me on his back a thousand times; and now, how abhorred in my sound chamber it is! My tremolo rises at it. Here hung those fingertips that I have kissed I know not how oft. Where be your fiddle tunes now? Your jigs? Your reels? Your flashes of Monroe-esque arpeggios, that were wont to set the G and D strings on a roar?"

----------


## journeybear

They said, learn an instrument; girls love musicians. I'm still waiting ...

----------

gbarnett

----------


## Violingirl

I am going to master that piece or die trying!   :Mandosmiley:

----------

gbarnett

----------


## Michael Bridges

So the luthier said "You're on the waiting list..............................................  ....."

----------

gbarnett

----------


## John Kelly

I came from Alabama with my mando on my knee....

----------


## bigmomma

No tone guard needed on my mando!!

----------


## TonyP

I'd straighten out the bridge but I just can't find the strength.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Saving money for an upgrade, THEN I'll start practising.

----------

gbarnett

----------


## farmerjones

"For years Reginald waited for tips. So proud of his decals, the fool would not leave his case open."

----------

Ellen T, 

gbarnett

----------


## AlanN

"Check out this tune I wrote. Mind you, it's just the bare-bones melody, I'll add some meat to it later."

----------


## Bluetickhound

Some folks would rather play than eat!!

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

You finally have that banjo tuned?  Good!  Let's jam!

----------

bingoccc, 

gbarnett, 

journeybear, 

Mark Wilson

----------


## OldSausage

"I ain't got no body".

----------

F-2 Dave, 

roberto

----------


## Wilbur James

Finally, I have mastered playing this thing.

----------


## journeybear

"Alright, everyone sing along with me now. 

'Work your fingers to the bone, what do you get? Bony fingers!'"

----------

Ellen T

----------


## doc holiday

I'm going to sit here & practice until I can play this thing just like Chris Thile.....

----------


## Tom C

Finally mastered Russian Rag.

----------


## bingoccc

Well, you see..... I heard an extended exposure to X-rays would really open it up. So...........

----------


## journeybear

That does it! No more extended Dead jams!

----------


## Runner42608

"Dead and In The Way"

----------

Linds, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## mandolinfox

"You should hear Mr. Jones when he rattles them bones"

----------


## Elliot Luber

Who needs tortoiseshell?

----------


## Linds

Waiting for the banjo player to finish his solo...

----------


## Scottydawg

...just dying to play "Wagon Wheel "....... anyone...??

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Starving Artist.

----------


## KEB

Sometimes mandolins prefer 1917 model players too.

----------


## terzinator

"Wayne Henderson called. You're next on the list."

----------

Hudmister

----------


## Austin Bob

This mandolin is a bare bones model.

----------


## Austin Bob

I usually play the trom-bone.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Wait for it.....

It's one of *these*.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## spufman

This dang A style mandolin ain't got the body of an F. At least it is fully carved.

----------


## journeybear

> Wait for it.....
> 
> It's one of *these*.


What are you saying? That this is a skeleton Key?  :Confused:   :Disbelief:   :Laughing:   :Whistling:   :Sleepy:

----------


## Austin Bob

There's a huge underground music scene in my neighborhood.

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

Hudmister

----------


## Beanzy

Mandy left her body to musical research.

----------


## Kowboy

The little old lady I bought this from, said that it had belonged to her "Late Husband". He told her it was "A Killer Mandolin." Now I know what she really meant.

----------


## pheffernan

Mrs. Griffith was right!

----------


## John Norris

They lied, there were no 73 virgins. All i got was this dang mandolin. NO BONES ABOUT IT, I'm mad.

----------


## Tom Coletti

2014 Monroe Mandolin Camp, led by Bill Monroe.

--Tom

----------


## Ray(T)

Talk about being late for your own funeral!

----------


## bratsche

"I'm gonna put my foot down, hang onto this mando, and then hold my breath till my spouse lets me buy that F-style, or till I turn blue, or....."

----------


## jim simpson

somebody get me a drink...and a mop!

----------


## stevenmando

I waited for ever to get my new mando and now its to late, oh well may be in my next life ill get the mandola I ordered

----------


## Astro

My mando's new bone nut.

----------


## flynyrdskynyrd

Not a caption, but my 7 year-old son's comment was "Hey, dad---maybe that's you in the future."

----------

Bertram Henze, 

Ellen T

----------


## Bluman

My Mandolin Instructor said Die trying or practiced long enough and you will graduate from the beginner class

----------


## mandocrucian

On cardboard sign: _"Will Pick For Food"_

----------

AlanN

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

G# Gb  A G# Gb...

I nearly had that string in tune there for a second...

G#... Gb... A... G#... Gb... Dang!

----------


## Perry

I guess a scroll ain't in my future

----------


## Johnh1019

> 


I think I finally have Grisman's "Friend of the Devil" break figured out.

----------


## Scottydawg

""...but wait...let me show you my collection of Blue Chips..."

----------


## Hudmister

I'm keeping an eye out for an "F" model.

----------


## Delaware

"Waiting for the banjo solo to finish....."

----------


## mandroid

waiting till American Idol begins to honor instrumental players, instead of singers, all the time..

----------


## Kowboy

I'm thinking that just maybe a Tree of Life MOP Inlay could help me out here.

----------


## AlanN

> Not a caption, but my 7 year-old son's comment was "Hey, dad---maybe that's you in the future."


We always knew you had tone to the bone, Matt   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## asayls

C'mon guys. Just one more tune!

----------


## bigmomma

MAS has taken hold.  IS IT TOOOO LATE?

----------


## Giuliano

I lost count of the measures.

----------


## Gregg Henry

Mando de los Muertos

----------


## OU1

Ain't no skeletons in my closet......

----------


## Beanzy

The sparse nature of the old-time tunes appealed to Eli rather than the fuller bluegrass sound.

----------


## pheffernan

Anyone have the tab for "My Last Days on Earth?"

----------


## Colin Lindsay

STILL waiting for the end of that interminable Christy Moore song.

----------


## Steve VandeWater

Classic MAS...Mandolin And Skeleton

----------


## AlanN

How long we gonna play Dark Star for anyway?

----------


## journeybear

Waiting for someone to meet the reserve on eBay for this excellent case - with *two* collectible stickers!

----------


## Barry Platnick

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...5&d=1413847173






"Sure I'll play bass on this one…ain't no skin off my back"

----------


## bratsche

"They told me if I played the mandolin, I'd be a chick magnet for sure.  I'm still waiting... where are the chicks?"

bratsche

----------


## AlanN

Now all we need is banjo, guitar and bass

----------


## G7MOF

> 


Why didn't I just stop at the Bone bridge and nut!!!

----------


## woodenfingers

Dia de Muertos band member.

----------


## Danny Clark

I told you I was dying for one of those new Calton Cases and a new A style

----------


## Danny Clark

the intonation has been killing me

----------


## mandocrucian

> Now all we need is banjo, guitar and bass


   

......a couple more Deadheads, the Grim Reaper and the Crypt Keeper

----------


## journeybear

Repairs taking too long*





* The actual original caption, which somehow has never been mentioned. Still one of the best, IMHO.  :Wink:  Sorry Annette, but it's high time you got some credit.  :Smile:

----------

Annette Siegel

----------


## Willie Poole

I liked what Old sausage said....Mine is:

    The knee bone connected to the thigh bone, the thigh bone connected to the foot bone etc....

----------


## Randi Gormley

So, guys, what key is "I buried my wife and danced on her grave?" in?

----------


## mandotool

Who says you cant take it with you..

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I bought a real blues mandolin because I really mean it when I sing "Dem Bones."

----------


## Tom Coletti

> ......a couple more Deadheads, the Grim Reaper and the Crypt Keeper


I hope that you didn't refer to Gordon Lightfoot as the Crypt Keeper. He's like the '70s Canadian folk singer/songwriter doppelganger of Christ.




--Tom

----------


## journeybear

Saw that, too. Pretty sure he did, guessing from the context, and I don't know what to say about that. But that is an unflattering photo of him, making him look pretty grim.

----------


## mugbucket

Alas, the Poor Yoricks lead singer & mandolinist still waiting for his ride to the gig.  Curse you Godot!


Ski

----------

Ellen T

----------


## EdSherry

And now for our version of that 1929 Lee Morse classic,"Ain't No Sin To Take Off Your Skin And Dance Around In Your Bones."

----------


## journeybear

You ought to see Deacon Jones when he rattles his bones!

----------

